# PowerPoint - Convert All Excel Charts to Pictures



## AustinATL (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi,
I have created a 100 slide PPT with about 80 Excel graphs embedded in the presentation.  I would like to distribute the presentation, but I don't want to share the data behind the graphs.  I know I can change graphs to Bitmaps or pictures, but do I have to do this individually for every graph? Surely there's a better way.
Thanks!


----------



## gwkenny (Mar 16, 2006)

You can do this with VB.

You have a loop that will go through each slide.

And for each slide, go through each object.

If the object is Excel, then copy the object.  Paste it as the format you would like, and then remove the Excel object.  Could also move the copied object slightly so it sits in the same position as the original embedded excel object.

Frankly though, PowerPoint isn't the most stabile environment.  Especially with embedded Excel objects.  When you paste them in, often the formatting gets jarred.

I tend to prefer creating one or a couple Excel files to hold all the graphs and paste link the picture.


----------

